# Anubias & Toxin & Shrimp?



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

If a cow makes a patty in South Africa, their CRs's all die.
I've heard and seen more cow manure about toxins and other simply fanciful reasons for shrimp issues. Some of them are really getting out there.

One thing to think of when so and so claims that something is good or bad for fish or shrimps................fish and shrimp do fine with and also without Anubias already, look for examples where this claim can be falsified.

Then you can be fairly sure that such claims cannot be true.

It does not tell you what or why the CRS are dying in that person's tanks, but it does rule out the Anubias, or adding traces or adding KNO3 rather effectively.

Just keep in mind that fish keepers and shrimp keeper that do not have any plants at all, also kill fish/shrimp rather well.............so keep that in mind before listening to every kooky notion about how garlic cure cancer or flourish kills CRS's.

There's no proof to such claims and they have not ruled out simple things like the tap water copper sources, nor even measured copper is virtually every single case I've read about CRS ad deaths.

Copper is added to control algae in water supplies, it has a regulation of 1ppm or less generally in potable tap water.

Changes in KH, or other things, lack of filtration, too much organic build up, NH4 is far more toxic to shrimp than any NO3 and so on............

There are many things to rule out, however, do not get fixated on one thing like this, take good care of the tank, keep the tank clean, well fed, and good general care. If you are really worried, I'd use RO or something or test the tap and call them ask what their readings are day to day, month to month for any compounds of concern.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I do use RO. I just thought perhaps there could be a connection, because the anubias were added the night before they all died. Thanks Tom..I hear ya.:icon_smil


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I can tell you from personal experience that Anubias and Cryptocoryne do not kill CRS. People told me that a cut Crypt or Anubias leaf will kill my shrimp. 

I had both in my tank and I trimmed regularly, and nothing died.

Advanced shrimpkeeping is riddled with myths.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks..I was just looking for an answer. I don't want to kill my next batch of CRS . I am getting some S+ from Ryan at PI.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

mrbelvedere said:


> I can tell you from personal experience that Anubias and Cryptocoryne do not kill CRS. People told me that a cut Crypt or Anubias leaf will kill my shrimp.
> 
> I had both in my tank and I trimmed regularly, and nothing died.
> 
> Advanced shrimpkeeping is riddled with myths.


Yep, it is as well as plant keeping for that matter:icon_mrgr 

Still, folks want to believe some cause - correlation exists.
They will often counter their argument with attack on your argument" well you really do not know and have not tested Anubias for toxins and all the possible interactions with Crypts or such and such plant/s..........."

No, I have not, and I'm not going to and I do not need to to show that their is no relationship of probable cause.

By using or showign that a control tank with Crypts, Anubias, even lots and lots of then, has no issue and we still have happy CRS's or any shrimp species, we can rule out Anubias being the cause and move on to other causes that we do not know, maybe their oils on their skin is really killing their shrimp?

"Who knows" after all

We can always add layers of doubt to anything and no longer use reason, but when someone adds PO4 at 3 ppm and never gets any algae and others do it also, and when folks have pkenty of Anubias, Crypts etc with CRS's over long time frames without issues, have them breed etc, then we really can say with confidence whether such statements are myths or not.

As you can see, the above process for testing things is based on falsification. *It does not prove what causes the CRS deaths.* Only one thing at a time what could not have killed them.

This works with fish, plants, algae, anything.
So it's a powerful tool to rule out myths and heresay.
And to large degree, it's just common sense.


----------



## python (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd say listen to Tom, not me. LOL


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

I have 3 different kinds of Anubias and Ameno and Cherry red Shrimp. The shrimp do just well as Tom said. No need to worry about dangerous toxins as some of my shrimp are well over a year old and the Anubias is at least 6 months and I have had to cut many dead or damaged leaves off of it.

James


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

i have nothing but anubis in my shrimp tanks!


----------

